# My new colt, Turbo



## amysue (Oct 13, 2013)

I just brought home my new beautiful colt sired by Swan. Cruise Control. Introducing Ccummins Tebo Diesel. Bred by Tebo Classic American Shetlands. My husband and I are so excited to start working with him.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Oct 13, 2013)

So cute. I love him. How big is he. And how old.


----------



## amysue (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you. He foaled 3/15 of this year and he is approx 30" tall. He has blue eyes too! Thats my favorite part about him. Plus he likes to give kisses.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice! You will surely have fun with him!


----------



## MyMiniGal (Oct 15, 2013)

Aww, cute!


----------



## Flying minis (Oct 16, 2013)

He's a cutie!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 17, 2013)

nice! congrats!!


----------



## REO (Oct 17, 2013)

What a sweet boy! Congratulations! You'll have lots of fun with him


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 19, 2013)

Very, very nice!


----------



## crookedhalo09 (Nov 3, 2013)

He's cute!!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Congratulations, I just bought his paternal brother....the black colt





Have fun !!!!!

- Cruise & Leeana


----------



## amysue (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome! Im sure the two of you will do terrific in the show ring! Best of luck! He sure is a handsome colt, just like his sire.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Nov 10, 2013)

LOVE the name!


He's beautiful!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 25, 2013)

Amy here is his brother and old play buddy that just got here last week......


----------



## amysue (Nov 25, 2013)

My doesnt he look handsome! I cant wait to see how the both of these horses look when they grow up. Hoping the cold weather breaks here so I can increase Turbo's exercise time, my husband says he's getting chubby



. Thx for sharing the photos, they're awesome.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking great



Wait till you clip him out in the Spring...


----------



## amysue (Nov 27, 2013)

I cant wait to see what he looks like under all that fuzz but its been frigid here for a while so im going to wait. He is a fast learner so hopefully we can do a pinto show next year.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 15, 2013)

handsome boy.


----------

